# Exit Sign



## SparkyUT78 (Nov 14, 2011)

Is there anywhere in IBC that discusses that there is no need for an exit sign if the exit is obvious? I have an elevator lobby that has doors that exit to outside. The stairs also exit to this lobby. The door to the outside is all glass. So coming off the elevator or out of the stairs it is obvious where to go. Does code still mandate that there be an exit sign? Let me know if you need more clarification. Thank you.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Nov 14, 2011)

Chapter 10, Section 1011 of the 2012 IBC:



> 1011.1 Where required. Exits and exit access doors shall be marked by an approved exit sign readily visible from any direction of egress travel. The path of egress travel to exits and within exits shall be marked by readily visible exit signs to clearly indicate the direction of egress travel in cases where the exit or the path of egress travel is not immediately visible to the occupants. Intervening means of egress doors within exits shall be marked by exit signs. Exit sign placement shall be such that no point in an exit access corridor or exit passageway is more than 100 feet (30 480 mm) or the listed viewing distance for the sign, whichever is less, from the nearest visible exit sign.
> 
> Exceptions:
> 
> ...


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2011)

if you turn left or right off the elevator does it take you back into the building or elsewhere???


----------



## Inspector 102 (Nov 14, 2011)

I would also consider if this is the main exit as allowed in exception 2. If it is not the main exit for the building, I have required exit signs regardless on how obvious it is.


----------



## steveray (Nov 14, 2011)

I am with Insp 102.....maybe not on every door at a large and obvious exit......but at least something.......and don't forget the tactiles.....and the ISA......


----------



## SparkyUT78 (Nov 14, 2011)

Coming off the elevator I have three option. 1- use the exit and be outside. 2- do a u-turn and go up the stairs that will take me up. Or 3- hang out in the lobby because it's to darn cold outside.

Thanks for the code reference, I think that is what I'm looking for. I'll clear it with my local AHJ.


----------



## Examiner (Nov 14, 2011)

_2006 IBC - 1011.3 Tactile exit signs. A tactile sign stating EXIT and complying with ICC A117.1 shall be provided adjacent to each door to an egress stairway, an exit passageway and the exit discharge._

_2006 IBC - 1007.7 Signage. At exits and elevators serving a required accessible space but not providing an approved accessible means of egress, signage shall be installed indicating the location of accessible means of egress._

The Exit Discharge would be the door to the outside used as an exit.  If glass doors owners usually do not want to put signs on glass doors.

_2010 ADA - 216.4 Means of Egress. Signs for means of egress shall comply with 216.4.216.4.1 Exit Doors. Doors at exit passageways, exit discharge, and exit stairways shall be identified by tactile signs complying with 703.1, 703.2, and 703.5._

Yep do not forget these.


----------

